

Falling Out of Love (W/ Your Company) - jmalter
http://founderdating.com/falling-out-of-love-w-my-company/
The first-hand account from founder of Manpacks about why he walked away from the company as they were starting to take off.
======
Patticus
The perfect V-day article. :)

